# L281 now spooling



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

Before going to work this morning, my receiver received L281. I did not have time to check anything out, but this sounds like a maintenance release.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

That was quick!


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Noticed that it spooled to my receiver as I left for work. Didn't have a chance to play with it.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's hoping they fixed the audio issues and the video pixelization issues.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe it's just 229 re-named 281? :lol:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I am hearing it is only to fix support for the 129 Satellite. Hope that isnt really the case.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

That would be just fine with me. Even better if it were L227.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L281 fixes the 129 satellite problem. Not sure what else.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like Mark is right. Guide info still missing, ota no better. Nothing like getting ones hopes ups.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Just got a call from one of the 942 support guys. I didn't even have to call them. He was responding to something I'd posted either here or the "other" list.

Anyway, these recent threads about recent problems in conjunction with the 280 download has apparently (to quote him) "got the attention of the VP". According to him they are aggressivly trying to address these issues as soon as possible.

He is sending me what he called a "USB Key" which I am to plug into the USB port, let the receiver will dump the "log" info to it and then I mail it back.

I realize talk's cheap but this guy gave me a sense that Dish is really committed to getting these issues fixed.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually Charlie got emailed this thread, Bug Reports for L280 and beyond, by some folks. He passed it on down to some good folks. Like I said before, lets give them a chance. They will fix it. At least they try to enhance their software compared to (others). We are the beta-testers for the mpeg-4 receiver. That is OK with me, as long as we aren't forgotten when it is time to upgrade. Just think about it. I am still the proud user of a 942!!!


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> Just got a call from one of the 942 support guys. I didn't even have to call them. He was responding to something I'd posted either here or the "other" list.
> 
> Anyway, these recent threads about recent problems in conjunction with the 280 download has apparently (to quote him) "got the attention of the VP". According to him they are aggressivly trying to address these issues as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


It's good to see that sort of behavior. Early on when there were problems with legacy equipment I volunteered to do exactly that in speaking with one of the field engineers (since there were also issues in trying to dump the logs over the 942's modem), and from that point on the field engineer stopped corresponding with me. Maybe since I am a software engineer myself and used such terminology in the conversation I triggered some sort of DBS hacker alarm.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Is there a reason why the 942 cant upload a core file when it phones home each night? I would have no problem with them running diag on my machine and collecting data if it mean resolving these issues in a timely fashion


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

JEFF M said:


> Actually Charlie got emailed this thread, Bug Reports for L280 and beyond, by some folks. He passed it on down to some good folks. Like I said before, lets give them a chance. They will fix it. At least they try to enhance their software compared to (others). We are the beta-testers for the mpeg-4 receiver. That is OK with me, as long as we aren't forgotten when it is time to upgrade. Just think about it. I am still the proud user of a 942!!!


I do give them credit for trying to continually improve the product. I had a Tivo for years and they still hadn't gotten around to including a simple recording time remaining timer. That little feature in the 942 alone won my heart.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen a report on what L281 fixes?


----------



## Scott C. Edwards (Mar 2, 2005)

Got up today and my 942 is not working. It will turn itself on, go through the acquire signal sequence, download program guide sequence and then reset itself before turning completely off. I am able to use the menu while it is on, but I only have the few minutes it takes to go through the previously mentioned sequence before it shuts itself off again. I have software version L281.


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Got the new 281 update today, swung my 61.5 over to 129, got my Voom from 61.5 and Charleston locals from 105, 2 birds with one stone  

-Gary


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> Has anyone seen a report on what L281 fixes?


I'd like to see the official release notes for this and L280. Everyone is noticing what broke, but no one has really seen what has been fixed. Personally I haven't noticed any improvements in anything. I know they added the multimedia stuff but that is it. Big jump from 229 - 281 with only that being done, plus breaking a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

robglasser said:


> I know they added the multimedia stuff but that is it.


The other biggie is adding support for analog OTA channels.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Bichon said:


> The other biggie is adding support for analog OTA channels.


I think we're gonna be "beta" testers on that one


----------



## lhess (Feb 22, 2004)

> Is there a reason why the 942 cant upload a core file when it phones home each night?


I don't know about uploading core files but I sure don't think it phones home every night. Probably more like once a month. Can you imagine the cost of Dish's phone bill if they have all of their receivers calling a 800# every day?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

lhess said:


> Probably more like once a month.


Agreed, looks like once a month. There is an item in the diagnostic screen that shows the last date it phoned home.


----------



## timmernator (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm dreaming, but last night when I got home from work at about midnight, I watched some recorded programs and didn't experience any of the digital breakup (tearing on the sides) in either SD or HD material.

Wish I had kept some that I experienced the problem with to see if it really went away...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

timmernator said:


> Maybe I'm dreaming, but last night when I got home from work at about midnight, I watched some recorded programs and didn't experience any of the digital breakup (tearing on the sides) in either SD or HD material.
> 
> Wish I had kept some that I experienced the problem with to see if it really went away...


I'm still seeing it. It seems that I see it less now on HD recordings but more on SD.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, it is still there. It is really bad on SD sporting events when the camera is panning left or right rapidly.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Yeah, it is still there. It is really bad on SD sporting events when the camera is panning left or right rapidly.


The worst I've seen yet was last night watching a (recorded from BBC America) Monty Python skit. The camera was zoomed in tight on people wearing (alternatingly) stark white and dead black shirts, panning from right to left. At one point, about 1/4 of the screen vertically was bleeding the white all the way across the screen.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

One of the items it seemed to fix is the caller id problem I've had since the beginning. 

The 942 with the 281 software now displays cell phone #'s instead of saying unavailable


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

djmav said:


> One of the items it seemed to fix is the caller id problem I've had since the beginning.
> 
> The 942 with the 281 software now displays cell phone #'s instead of saying unavailable


Your right at least it now shows the number but it still doesnt show who the caller is.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> Your right at least it now shows the number but it still doesnt show who the caller is.


Not sure, but is that a limitation of the cell system? My Verizon cell only shows the name if it's been previously entered into the cell's phone list.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> Not sure, but is that a limitation of the cell system? My Verizon cell only shows the name if it's been previously entered into the cell's phone list.


Agreed, I never get names with calls from cell phones, even on dedicated caller-id boxes. Usually calls from Verizon Wireless phones have the caller's state (e.g. New Jersey) in the name field, and those from AT&T and Cingular say "Unavailable".


----------



## wp3gi (Oct 2, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems with the 942 and caller ID not displaying anything at all? Maybe I have a bad receiver but how could I check?

BTW: I have a DSL line and all non-DSL devices are being properly filtered.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

wp3gi said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the 942 and caller ID not displaying anything at all? Maybe I have a bad receiver but how could I check?


Caller ID used to pop up on the 3 ring, now it's 5. With teenagers in the house, I need it back to 3! :lol:


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

excuse my newbiness, but would i still get the updates if i don't have a phoneline connected to the 942?

thx in advance!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. getting the updates does not require having your 942 connected to a phoneline. Depending on the receiver, type of update, number of customers with the receiver, and how aggressive Dish wants to roll out can effect when you see the update. Sometime Dish rolls it out to all customers at once or they can roll out in stages. I always tell a new customer that it may take up to 3 weeks. 

Another thing that can happen. They roll out and get some negative feedback and stop so at times you might not even see an update. 

In either case.. patience is a virtue.


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes.. getting the updates does not require having your 942 connected to a phoneline. Depending on the receiver, type of update, number of customers with the receiver, and how aggressive Dish wants to roll out can effect when you see the update. Sometime Dish rolls it out to all customers at once or they can roll out in stages. I always tell a new customer that it may take up to 3 weeks.
> 
> Another thing that can happen. They roll out and get some negative feedback and stop so at times you might not even see an update.
> 
> In either case.. patience is a virtue.


thanks Ron!

other than not getting charged the additional $5 and the caller ID capabilities.....any other pro's to connecting a phone line?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. you avoid the possibility of being called for a audit. The audit experience was not a pleasent one. Search for Audit and you will see what I mean. <Lets keep the Audit comments in that thread folks>. If you can hook up the unit to a phone line without a lot of pain, I suggest doing it.


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

that might explain the repeated calls from DISH. i recently signed up, in my first month.....and i've gotten calls from them at least once a day for the past 5 days.

i'll be hookin' up the phone line tomorrow!

thx again guys!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

MacFly... 

I suggest given them a call back. Make sure it is not an audit. Audit team is really aggressive. Given that you are a new user, I doubt that you would be audited this soon but I would call anyway.


----------



## MacFly69 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> MacFly...
> 
> I suggest given them a call back. Make sure it is not an audit. Audit team is really aggressive. Given that you are a new user, I doubt that you would be audited this soon but I would call anyway.


it's odd though. when i let it go to voicemail, rather than an actual msg from an advisor......i get a recording and that's the only way i found out it was from D.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

MacFly69 said:


> that might explain the repeated calls from DISH. i recently signed up, in my first month.....and i've gotten calls from them at least once a day for the past 5 days.
> 
> i'll be hookin' up the phone line tomorrow!
> 
> thx again guys!


They call new subscribers a ridiculous number of times to make sure they are happy. It's cheap for them to do (using the overseas folks to call), and they'll keep calling until they can talk to someone and make sure you are okay.

It might help their satisfaction in the beginning.

Rasheed


----------

